# Questions about BMQ @ St.Jean



## DAHOK987 (14 Apr 2014)

1. Does the Canadian Military still give out dog tags? If so, would they allow me to place my actual dog's tag on the chain. I want to have some way to keep my best friend near me! Plus with me leaving home, I need to give him a new chain with my parents contact into for while I am gone, so I want to keep his chain nearby. Simply sentimental.

2. During the spring/summer, do they allow fans or window fans in the Barracks? I know I cannot sleep in humitidy, and would sleep easier with a fan for sure.

Will post more as they come up. Feel free to answer, and add more questions!!


----------



## dangerboy (14 Apr 2014)

The CF issues identity discs, here is what they look like.  When you get them I would wait till after basic before doing any changes to them by adding your dogs tag to it.


----------



## Jayrickson (14 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 2. During the spring/summer, do they allow fans or window fans in the Barracks? I know I cannot sleep in humitidy, and would sleep easier with a fan for sure.



I have a feeling we won't sleep much anyway, and the humidity is the least of our worries.


----------



## Arty39 (14 Apr 2014)

There are fans in every cubicle and your allowed to open the windows during the night.


----------



## DAA (14 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> 2. During the spring/summer, do they allow fans or window fans in the Barracks? I know I cannot sleep in humitidy, and would sleep easier with a fan for sure.
> Will post more as they come up. Feel free to answer, and add more questions!!





			
				Jayrickson said:
			
		

> I have a feeling we won't sleep much anyway, and the humidity is the least of our worries.





			
				Arty39 said:
			
		

> There are fans in every cubicle and your allowed to open the windows during the night.



I put a fan in the window of my cubicle and my wife tells me to "shut that damn thing off", she can't sleep.

If your concerns are about "comfort", you're in for a rather eye opener.....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Apr 2014)

I also think, given the amount of fresh air and...*activity* you will be doing daily, you may find (the little sleep you will get...) will actually come quiet easily after a night or two.   ;D


----------



## Chelomo (14 Apr 2014)

There are many fine stations at the St-Jean resort where you will get to enjoy yourself so much you will forgo sleep, so when it comes, the humidity will be the least of your concerns


----------



## DAHOK987 (15 Apr 2014)

*DELETED COMMENT*


----------



## DAHOK987 (15 Apr 2014)

*DELETED COMMENT*


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> The condescension in majority of those replies was not appreciated. They were honest questions, and I don't appreciate being made fun of, for my choice of words. I know that I won't be sleeping much, I know that its not a "resort" as one of you put it. Yes, I worry about if I will be able to fall asleep do to the humidity in the summer months, a problem I have had for years, sue me. If I have a hard time sleeping in the short 6 hours I am allotted, and get even less, it may just effect my performance while I am awake, so excuse me for being concerned. If you don't have something constructive to say, especially if it comes with any amount of sarcasm or condescension, please refrain from replying to this post. Thank you.



Think you missed the  :sarcasm: in some of the responses......


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Sorry if that sounded really snippy. Lots of emotions flying high right now, and some of those replies just seemed really rude, is all.



The very first thing you need to learn is that if you can't take a joke, you made a piss poor career choice.  Grow a thicker skin and realize in every one of these "rude" (  :  ) posts is a nugget of truth.


----------



## Chelomo (15 Apr 2014)

If a few jokes over the internet upset you, you're in for a rude awakening in St-Jean. The instructors will say much much meaner things, and so will your fellow platoon mates. Bottom line, you'll soon be a recruit undergoing one of the toughest physical, mental and emotional challenge of your career, so you should grow a tougher skin. I would suggest reading the thread "Advice for FNG", especially the parts about teasing. Of course there's a line one shouldn't cross when teasing fellow troops, but I feel we're still pretty damn far from that line.


----------



## DAHOK987 (15 Apr 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The very first thing you need to learn is that if you can't take a joke, you made a piss poor career choice.  Grow a thicker skin and realize in every one of these "rude" (  :  ) posts is a nugget of truth.



I heard the truth in all of them, just didn't think the manner in which it was delivered was really necessary, is all.


----------



## DAHOK987 (15 Apr 2014)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> If a few jokes over the internet upset you, you're in for a rude awakening in St-Jean.  I would suggest reading the thread "Advice for FNG", especially the parts about teasing. Of course there's a line one shouldn't cross when teasing fellow troops, but I feel we're still pretty damn far from that line.



I guess I just didn't consider that teasing/jokes. I considered them answers to my honest questions that were worded intentionally to make me feel stupid. I know what to expect when I get to St. Jean. I will read the thread though, thank you for bringing it to my attention


----------



## DAHOK987 (15 Apr 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The CF issues identity discs, here is what they look like.  When you get them I would wait till after basic before doing any changes to them by adding your dogs tag to it.



Sorry about completely ignoring you, dangerboy! Your answer is appreciated very much, thanks!


----------



## desireejelley (17 Jul 2019)

Hey All! 

I've been searching the site for updated answers to a few questions for several months, and seem to be coming up blank - was hoping someone could help, or point me in the right direction.

Background, almost 40yo woman, admin/ svc background, have always wanted to serve. I've been in the application process since February, did very well on my cfat, and have my interview and medical scheduled for Friday - fingers crossed! 

Assuming everything lines up, and I am offered a position (applying for reg force, 1st choice trade - Supply Tech, 2nd choice HR), I have some questions about the 'new and improved' basic training program, and would appreciate any advice - especially from other women and or older applicants.

Swimming - is this still done at BMQ?? Everything I'm seeing is outdated, and there is no indication of swimwear on the current kit/ clothing lists.

FORCE test/ other PT reqs - As far as I can tell, the FORCE test is scaled to gender and age (although I'm not sure whether or not to be thankful for that!), but my question is, if I pass at the lower end of my scale, does that bring numbers down for my whole platoon? 

I know that weekends while on Basic are off limits the first few weeks, and at the whim of staff after that, is it the same way at occupational training? I would like to know if I can expect to see my family at all, or if they'll all forget what I look like before I am finally done! 😂

I know military needs come first, but I'm crossing my fingers that Gagetown is looking when I'm through it all - I'd love to be close to home. Is this even a small possibility?

Last but not least, I will take ANY advice for an older woman looking to get into a career full of energetic, testosterone-fueled young people! 

Thanks All!


----------



## mariomike (17 Jul 2019)

jelleyD said:
			
		

> Last but not least, I will take ANY advice for an older woman looking to get into a career full of energetic, testosterone-fueled young people!



For reference to the discussion,

Advice for women on BMQ and other courses [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/2420.950
89 pages.

Military Swim Test - When, Where, and How- Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17795.0
13 pages.

Fitness for Operational Requirements of CAF Employment ( FORCE )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/80513.1075
46 pages.

Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/207.0
14 pages.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Jul 2019)

> Swimming - is this still done at BMQ?? Everything I'm seeing is outdated, and there is no indication of swimwear on the current kit/ clothing lists.



As of a few months ago the pool/pool area at CFLRS was still under renovation. As far as I’m aware it still is, so it’s currently closed. Prior to the repairs, yes, pool PT (frequency depends on platoon staff) and the swim test were conducted. There was no mention of swimwear on my kit list either, it was provided. 



> FORCE test/ other PT reqs - As far as I can tell, the FORCE test is scaled to gender and age (although I'm not sure whether or not to be thankful for that!), but my question is, if I pass at the lower end of my scale, does that bring numbers down for my whole platoon?



I’m not sure what you mean by “scaled to gender and age.” It’s not. Each member, whether male or female, is required to meet the same minimum standards during the FORCE. Additionally, there are incentive levels, but you’ll learn more about that later. 

Do the FORCE. Do your absolute best. Be as prepared ahead of time as you think you possibly can be. (If you fail to meet standard on your FORCE, you’ll be removed from the platoon you were loaded on and sent to a training platoon for a minimum of 30 days in order to get in better shape. Ideally, you’ll want to avoid this route at all costs.)



> I know that weekends while on Basic are off limits the first few weeks, and at the whim of staff after that, is it the same way at occupational training? I would like to know if I can expect to see my family at all, or if they'll all forget what I look like before I am finally done!



Your trade’s training, especially if going supply—which is a fairly short duration anyhow—or HRA is much more relaxed. You might be required to stay on base, but it won’t be often, if at all. Again, only speaking for those trades.



> I know military needs come first, but I'm crossing my fingers that Gagetown is looking when I'm through it all - I'd love to be close to home. Is this even a small possibility?



It’s a possibility, yes. I can’t tell you exactly how much of a possibility though. Someone else might be able to offer better insight. 



> Last but not least, I will take ANY advice for an older woman looking to get into a career full of energetic, testosterone-fueled young people!



When I started at CFLRS I was 37. Quite honestly, my age wasn’t a big deal to the rest of my platoon. It was an advantage in many instances, actually. No, I couldn’t out-perform *some* of the 18-22 younguns on the PT end, but *some* I could. I wasn’t the best at PT, but I wasn’t the worst either. You’ll probably be surprised at the number of older recruits (meaning those 30-35+) you’ll run into. It’s been my experience that you’ll be respected at any age, as long as you’re a team player, are always givin’er, can be depended on and pull your weight. 

Advice? Ignore/stay out of the drama, but use your wisdom to help your peers if they come to you—and a few probably will, simply because you’re older. There’ll be aspects of course you’re lousy on and need practice and there’ll be aspects you excel at. Focus on your strengths, ask for help with what you need to—it’ll all come together in time. Have fun. (At our age we have to lol.) While on course I really had a lot of fun at times. There were a few things I could’ve done without, obviously, but overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## desireejelley (19 Jul 2019)

Gentlemen, you just made my whole day - thank you! 
Also, I think the interview went well!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Jul 2019)

jelleyD said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, you just made my whole day - thank you!
> Also, I think the interview went well!



I’m female. Best of luck going forward. If you have any other questions, or are wondering about things of a more personal nature, feel free to PM.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2019)

jelleyD said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, you just made my whole day - thank you!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

